# Neuer DiaII Patch!



## klossbruehe (4. März 2009)

Ein neuer * Content Patch*soll erscheinen, wobei die Spieler selber mitentscheiden sollen, was verändert wird. Es sollen auch neue spielbare Inhalte eingebracht werden, nur Hinhaltetaktik weil der Release- Termin von Diablo 3 nach hinten fällt oder doch einfach ein Gefallen an die treue Fangemeinschaft?

http://forums.battle.net/thread.html?topic...00&pageNo=1


----------



## LoLTroll (4. März 2009)

klossbruehe schrieb:


> Ein neuer * Content Patch*soll erscheinen, wobei die Spieler selber mitentscheiden sollen, was verändert wird. Es sollen auch neue spielbare Inhalte eingebracht werden, nur Hinhaltetaktik weil der Release- Termin von Diablo 3 nach hinten fällt oder doch einfach ein Gefallen an die treue Fangemeinschaft?
> 
> http://forums.battle.net/thread.html?topic...00&pageNo=1



Blizzard ist dafür bekannt, dass sie Spiele - wenns nötig ist - ohne "Rücksicht" auf die Kunden einfach mal um 6 Monate - 1,5 Jahre nach hinten verschieben...wer das nicht mit einkalkuliert - naja!

Daher würde ich nicht von Hinhalte Taktik sprechen, immerhin wird ja Diablo II bis heute noch supportet. Kam da nicht mitte 2008 nen neuer Patch?


----------



## Aratosao (4. März 2009)

Ich freu mich über nen Patch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auch wenns hinhalte Taktik ist!


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. März 2009)

Natürlich will Blizzard damit die Massen davon ablenken, das D3 später kommt...


----------



## Harika (4. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Natürlich will Blizzard damit die Massen davon ablenken, das D3 später kommt...



Da es kein Releasedatum gibt/gab ist die Aussage etwas gewagt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rackxo (4. März 2009)

sollte D3 länger dauern ist es zumindest besser als gar nichts zu bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. März 2009)

naja soll D3 halt später kommen besser als gewisse andere spiele die vermutlich nie kommen *hustdukenukemhust*


----------



## myadictivo (5. März 2009)

wär ja fast ein grund es nochmal zu kaufen.. ich glaub mittlerweile wärs dann schon das 4te mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hanfgurke (5. März 2009)

myadictivo schrieb:


> wär ja fast ein grund es nochmal zu kaufen.. ich glaub mittlerweile wärs dann schon das 4te mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wirfst du die CDs weg, wenn du ein Spiel durchgespielt hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Neuer Content für D2 is' doch lustig. Ich warte sowieso viel lieber auf SC2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## myadictivo (5. März 2009)

nö..aber ich spiel seit release immer mal wieder und dann lass ichs auch mal wieder sein für 1-2-3 jährchen und verklopp natürlich den krams bei ebay. ich hatte mir ernsthaft überlegt die tage wieder classic anzufangen und jetzt das mit dem neuen patch. wer braucht denn dann noch d3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. März 2009)

Sehr überraschend kam diese Meldung eigentlich,ich denke kaum jemand hat damit gerechnet das Blizzard noch einen CONTENT!patch reinbaut,kleinere Patches waren eigentlich schon klar das da noch welche kommen aber direkt ein Inhaltsupdate...


----------



## Aratosao (5. März 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> naja soll D3 halt später kommen besser als gewisse andere spiele die vermutlich nie kommen *hustdukenukemhust*


Seit Jahren warte ich auch Duke Nukem : Forever. Aber das ist es wert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dilrak (5. März 2009)

Leute, sowas nennt sich Marketing. Das ist weder "hinhalte" Taktik noch "wir mögen unsere treue Spielgemeinschaft so sehr".


----------



## (DEW)Lyrre (5. März 2009)

Dilrak schrieb:


> Leute, sowas nennt sich Marketing. Das ist weder "hinhalte" Taktik noch "wir mögen unsere treue Spielgemeinschaft so sehr".




Richtig.
Man macht so alte wie aktuelle Spieler nochmal auf D2 aufmerksam, insbesondere die alten Spieler die nicht mehr aktiv sind werden so angesprochen. Ergebnis: Sie spielen D2 vielleicht nochmal an und werden so "angeheizt" für D3.


----------



## asszudemi (6. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Natürlich will Blizzard damit die Massen davon ablenken, das D3 später kommt...



später? 
auf zeitreisen unterwegs oder woher weisst du das? 
blizzard hat bislang nichts über das angepeilte releasetermin bekannt gegeben ausser dem allseitsbekannten "when its done" 
das einzige was über das releasedatum bisher "bekannt ist" sind teilweise an den haaren herbei gezogene mutmaßungen die weder hand noch fuß haben 
von daher wärs ein schwachsinn von blizzard "die massen davon abzulenken das D3 später kommt" wenn die massen noch nicht einmal genau wissen wann es kommt...


----------



## Maniacmansion (6. März 2009)

asszudemi schrieb:


> später?
> auf zeitreisen unterwegs oder woher weisst du das?
> blizzard hat bislang nichts über das angepeilte releasetermin bekannt gegeben ausser dem allseitsbekannten "when its done"
> das einzige was über das releasedatum bisher "bekannt ist" sind teilweise an den haaren herbei gezogene mutmaßungen die weder hand noch fuß haben
> von daher wärs ein schwachsinn von blizzard "die massen davon abzulenken das D3 später kommt" wenn die massen noch nicht einmal genau wissen wann es kommt...



Ahja Blizzard gibt keinen Releasetermin raus und daher kommt Diablo3 später und daher die ablenkung durch den Patch für Diablo 2 ????
Ähm wie asszudemi schon sagt redet ihr überer etwas was es net gibt, solang Blizzard es net bekanntgibt. Von daher is jede Aussage das dieser Patch hinhalte-taktik der Pure schwachsinn und Blizzard hat sich noch nie an ihre eigenen Release-termine gehalten, also sollte da wer sich aufregen isser der kacknoob der Nation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sorry aber ist so.


----------



## Graumaus (6. März 2009)

klossbruehe schrieb:


> nur Hinhaltetaktik weil der Release- Termin von Diablo 3 nach hinten fällt oder doch einfach ein Gefallen an die treue Fangemeinschaft?


Von welchem Release Termin redest du bitte? Eine Aussage wie 2010+ dürfte zwar zutreffend sein, ist aber trotzdem immer noch eine _Spekulation_, solange Blizzard keinen Termin bekannt gibt.


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (6. März 2009)

Hinhaltetaktik?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Öhm ja, was spricht dafür: 
- Kein Releasetermin, der jetzt augenscheinlich durch den Patch nach hinten verzögert wird.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  <--- Fällt dir das Paradoxon auf oder muss ich es bunt, fett und unterstreichen???   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

- Selbst wenn es so wäre, würde eine Verschiebung um höhere Qualität zu erreichen als Hinhaltetaktik betrachtet???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Bitte bewirb dich nie in beruflichen Sparten die einen Umgang mit Bürgern vorraussetzen oder direkt im Qualitätsmanagement angesiedelt sind. Man würde ja demnach nur schlechte Qualität erhalten, aber hey... man wurde dafür nicht "hingehalten".   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (6. März 2009)

Contentpatch Für D2? Damit hätt ich echt nicht gerechnet o_O Allerdings...ein Jahr oder so bevor D2 rauskam hat Blizzard noch kurz Nox auf den Markt geschmissen. Irgendwie erinnert mich das jetzt an die gleiche Strategie von damals.
Muss ich mir die CDs wohl auch wieder besorgen, finde die nirgendwo mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -RD- (7. März 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Contentpatch Für D2? Damit hätt ich echt nicht gerechnet o_O Allerdings...ein Jahr oder so bevor D2 rauskam hat Blizzard noch kurz Nox auf den Markt geschmissen. Irgendwie erinnert mich das jetzt an die gleiche Strategie von damals.
> Muss ich mir die CDs wohl auch wieder besorgen, finde die nirgendwo mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ZONK!

Nox wurde von Westwood (R.I.P.) auf den Markt gebracht und nicht von Blizzard.


----------



## Quizmaster at Work (7. März 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Blizzard ist dafür bekannt, dass sie Spiele - wenns nötig ist - ohne "Rücksicht" auf die Kunden einfach mal um 6 Monate - 1,5 Jahre nach hinten verschieben...wer das nicht mit einkalkuliert - naja!



Quatsch, wieso ohne Rücksicht auf die Kunden? Gerade Rücksicht, weil sie kein unfertiges Spiel rausbringen wollen, dass die Kunden ärgert


----------



## Deathstyle (7. März 2009)

Finds witzig wie hier nen paar Leute keine Ahnung von Marketing haben und das ganze "hinhalte"-Taktik nennen. Lächerlich, Blizzard hat sich nie groß drum geschert wann Releasedaten angegeben werden, sie bringen das Spiel eh erst raus wenns fertig ist - oder sogar garnicht.
Das ganze soll einfach nochmal interesse für D3 wecken und den D2 Support nochmal stärken - der ja heute noch aktiv ist.


----------



## jeef (8. März 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Finds witzig wie hier nen paar Leute keine Ahnung von Marketing haben und das ganze "hinhalte"-Taktik nennen. Lächerlich, Blizzard hat sich nie groß drum geschert wann Releasedaten angegeben werden, sie bringen das Spiel eh erst raus wenns fertig ist - oder sogar garnicht.
> Das ganze soll einfach nochmal interesse für D3 wecken und den D2 Support nochmal stärken - der ja heute noch aktiv ist.



und ich finds lustig wie leute immer wieder keine ahnung haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (8. März 2009)

Quizmaster schrieb:


> Quatsch, wieso ohne Rücksicht auf die Kunden? Gerade Rücksicht, weil sie kein unfertiges Spiel rausbringen wollen, dass die Kunden ärgert



Gut, dass einige Leute nichtmal die Ironie erkennen, wenn man sie ihnen mit einem dicken Hammer einprügelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Renegade123 (8. März 2009)

knuffig seids ihr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Fast schon trollig!


----------



## Davatar (10. März 2009)

-RD- schrieb:


> ZONK!
> 
> Nox wurde von Westwood (R.I.P.) auf den Markt gebracht und nicht von Blizzard.


o_o war mir nicht mehr sicher und bin extra nachlesen gegangen...tjo am falschen Ort wohl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djmayman (11. März 2009)

ich hoffe das sie auch die auflösung erhöhen in zeiten von 24" tft oder grösser.
zum content: hoffenlich machen sie einen 6. akt, der die geschichte weiterführt nach der zerstörung des weltsteins. und dort soll dann DIII anknüpfen


----------



## WoWFreak84 (12. März 2009)

klossbruehe schrieb:


> Ein neuer * Content Patch*soll erscheinen, wobei die Spieler selber mitentscheiden sollen, was verändert wird. Es sollen auch neue spielbare Inhalte eingebracht werden, nur Hinhaltetaktik weil der Release- Termin von Diablo 3 nach hinten fällt oder doch einfach ein Gefallen an die treue Fangemeinschaft?
> 
> http://forums.battle.net/thread.html?topic...00&pageNo=1



Ich seh das nicht als Hinhalte Taktik. Das Diablo 3 kommt ist ja schon klar, aber da kein Termin fest steht, nicht mal welches Jahr es rauskommt, würde ich es einfach als nen Content Patch sehen und nix weiter.
Verschieben können die das Spiel ja schlecht, wie gesagt es ist kein offizieler Termin bekannt.

Dem nach kann is es auch unlogisch zu sagen das Blizzard dafür bekannt sei, spiele bis zu 1,5 Jahren zu verschieben. Blizzard hat noch nie ein Release-Datum zu einem Ihrer Spiele rausgehauen ohne das sie dachte das wär der Zeitpunkt. Die Meisten Releasedaten stammten von anderen Quellen und meist nie von Blizzard. Wie auch der derzeitige angebliche Release-Termin von Diablo 3, der auf den 24.12.2009 fallen soll. Das ist nur ein Gerücht. Ich würde sogar arg bezweifeln das es dieses Jahr ne Beta zu Diablo 3 gibt.

Also Blizzard verschiebt nicht, sie verheimlichen nur. ^^

Zu Thema zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Sache mit dem Content Patch find ich klasse, besonders da die Community mit entscheiden darf bzw. es sozusagen ein Community Content Patch ist, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich freu mich schon drauf und bin gespannt was dazu kommt und was geändert wird.


----------



## Mouron (12. März 2009)

Seid doch dankbar. Ich wär froh wenn ein Entwickler ein so altes game nochmal so kräftig supported


----------



## Tommson (12. März 2009)

Ich finds toll das sie auch sagen das alle in der community fragen was sie gerne hätten. Also ich freue mich auf jeden Fall!


----------



## klossbruehe (13. März 2009)

Tommson schrieb:


> Ich finds toll das sie auch sagen das alle in der community fragen was sie gerne hätten. Also ich freue mich auf jeden Fall!



Naja, könnte ja eventuell auch sein, dass sie schon eine Liste haben, und nur Pluspunkte bei der Community haben wollen. Man kann allem schlechte Sachen abgewinnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klondike (14. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Natürlich will Blizzard damit die Massen davon ablenken, das D3 später kommt...



die definition von massen ist wie? ^^


----------



## Dwelve (14. März 2009)

Diesen Patch als Hinhaltetaktik abzustempeln halte ich doch für sehr gewagt. Wie sollte man denn dann die Patches von 1.0 bis 1.12 erklären?

Falls ihr von einer kalkulierten "Gewinnmaximierungsaktion" ausgehen wollt, dann gefällt mir die Begründung, das es die Leute die ihren Key bei der letzten großen Ban-Aktion verloren haben, wieder anlocken soll, doch um einiges besser.


----------



## klossbruehe (14. März 2009)

Dwelve schrieb:


> Diesen Patch als Hinhaltetaktik abzustempeln halte ich doch für sehr gewagt. Wie sollte man denn dann die Patches von 1.0 bis 1.12 erklären?
> 
> Falls ihr von einer kalkulierten "Gewinnmaximierungsaktion" ausgehen wollt, dann gefällt mir die Begründung, das es die Leute die ihren Key bei der letzten großen Ban-Aktion verloren haben, wieder anlocken soll, doch um einiges besser.



Aber jetzt wurde Diablo 3 announced und vielleicht merken sie, dass "die Massen" so ein Verlangen nach neuen Informationen/vllt sogar dem Realease haben, sie diese jedoch noch nicht herausgeben können und deshalb etwas brauchen, um "die Bedürfnisse zu befriedigen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeef (17. März 2009)

solange nix gegen die Duper gemacht wird und ich kann mir kaum vorstellen dass das team nicht weiß wie die das machen,getan wird
ist der patch eh nur für die Singleplayer intressant,wie mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monstermarkus (18. März 2009)

Ist doch Prima, das sie noch ein Inhaltspatch bringen.

Ich hoffe der Elementardruide im bereich Feuer wird bissel verbessert bzw Runder. Auch Der Nekro und die Pets sollten nochmal nen schwups besser werden, dass man auch mal locker sich durch die Mops schnetzelt, bzw auch die Giftexplosion brauch nen push. Die Idee mit der Giftexplosion ist genial, aber Reichweite, wie Schaden ist bäh...

Ansonsten können sie die Effekte nochmal bissel überarbeiten, wie zb Feuerstrum von Druiden, wesentlich vergrössern/verlängern und verbreitern usw...

Ein Grund mal wieder D2 zu spielen.

Gruss


----------



## Iodun (26. März 2009)

mir ist es eigentlich latte wann d3 kommt. hauptsache es rockt. und irgendwie kriegt man ja genug kram vor die nase gesetzt was man zocken kann. und blizzard würrde sich den arsch abbeißen bevor die irgendwelchen halbgaren müll auf den markt schmeißen. und das trifft bei diablo 3 mehr zu als bei jedem anderen game was denen aus den köpfen geplatzt ist. die können nicht einige jahre warten und dann gülle produzieren, das wissen die und wir hoffen das


----------

